# Goat doesn't want to be milked



## jaborseth (Sep 28, 2012)

I have 2 nubian does that I have been milking for 2 years.  One of them has decided that doesn't want to get on the stanchion or be milked.  She has always been my eager one, always jumps right up on the stanchion so she can eat and get milked.  The last 2 days she will not get up and doesn't even want me to touch her udders.  We recently bought a buck and I know she is in season, would this cause her to act like this?  She is acting good, eating hay and forage, drinking and such just doens't want to be milked.  It is very frustrating because she is SOOOO full.  Any imput would be appreciated.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 28, 2012)

I would take her temperature and also really check over her udder good. Find a way to get her up on the stand and use 2 people if you have to to hold her feet on the ground. Then get her milked out. I would be worrying about mastitis. Even in heat, my does have never given me a problem with milking so that is why I would suspect something else is going on.


----------



## jaborseth (Sep 28, 2012)

Thanks for the suggest, here is an update, got her milked out after quite a struggle and took her temp.  Her udders look completely normal, no lumps, bumps or bruises and her temp was normal.  Hoping maybe she is just in a mood and will get back to normal in the next few days.  I am really hope this isn't going to be her new normal.........ugh.


----------



## ksalvagno (Sep 28, 2012)

I take it the milk was normal too? Have you tasted the milk? If it is salty tasting, that is also a sign of mastitis.

I would think if this is from her being in heat that it will go away as soon as she is out of heat.


----------



## jaborseth (Sep 28, 2012)

The milk was normal, that is good info about he taste, I haven't heard that before.  Something to keep an eye on in the future.


----------



## daisychick (Sep 28, 2012)

My doe that has been milked since March just recently for the first time kicked over the milk bucket.   :/  I couldn't figure out why she had such a bad attitude all of a sudden.  Well come to find out she was in heat!!  She had a bad mood and was kicky for 3 days and then BAM right back to her old calm self.  I think hormones might make them not cooperate for those few days of their heat cycle.  I haven't had a problem with her at all on the milk stand since.


----------



## Queen Mum (Sep 28, 2012)

I have a sneaking feeling that does, like humans are not only crabby during a heat cycle, but the udder might get a little tender too.  Like with PMS.  

So there she is,  "DON'T TOUCH ME,  I'm not in the MOOD!  My udder is tender and you want to MILK ME?  Get aWAY!"


----------



## jaborseth (Sep 29, 2012)

Queen mum I have a feeling you are right about the udders being tender and it probably doesn't help that her milk production has picked up quite a bit in the last week.  I don't think she is used to being that full and that probably contributed to the tenderness.  I appreciate all the info from everyone.


----------

